# Renting/Applying for apartment?



## Kmac95 (Feb 13, 2017)

Uber is my main source of income right now and I live in Chicago netting around $500 a week after expenses. I'm looking forward to moving to Atlanta in May, but I don't know how to go about applying for an apartment with Uber as the main source of income. Is there anyone who is renting currently driving Uber only? If so how did you convince the land lord to accept you?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

You lie.....


----------



## Kmac95 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> You lie.....


How so?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

You tell the landlord you are a lawyer? Make something up


----------



## Kmac95 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> You tell the landlord you are a lawyer? Make something up


Oh I thought you meant I was lying. I'll try and come up with something


----------



## JustADayTrip (Feb 17, 2017)

Self-employed and show him your bank statements?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

If I was a landlord, I'd be real concerned about your ability to pay the rent on a consistent basis.

If you have someone local who could vouch for you , or better yet, co-sign the lease, you shouldn't have too much of a problem.


If you are moving to Atlanta without people there, with the intent of just ubering, I don't think its that good of an idea.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> You lie.....


I'm still laughing. That was an awesome response.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hard to lie about self employment especially if they verify employment.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Hard to lie about self employment especially if they verify employment.


In 2007 at a ripe age of too young i decided to buy half million dollar house that has not been updated fron 1975. I was self employed for 6 years at the time and doing ok. The verification went like this.
"Hello does joe shmo work for you".?
Yes he does
"How much does he make"?
45$ per hour abd between 100 to 150 per year. He does alot of overtime.
"And your name is"?
Its joe shmo
"Ok thanks for your time".
I closed on the house a few months before the gig was up. 10 years later i have never been late. It doesnt work like this now anymore for obvious reasons but you are not borrowing money so there is room to embelish



I_Like_Spam said:


> If I was a landlord, I'd be real concerned about your ability to pay the rent on a consistent basis.
> 
> If you have someone local who could vouch for you , or better yet, co-sign the lease, you shouldn't have too much of a problem.
> 
> If you are moving to Atlanta without people there, with the intent of just ubering, I don't think its that good of an idea.


In leu of verifications landlords will take ample deposit and security. If you want to move into an area with well qualified tenants then its different


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> In leu of verifications landlords will take ample deposit and security. If you want to move into an area with well qualified tenants then its different


That is a possibility some places, but there are jurisdictions which limit the amount of security deposits.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> In 2007 at a ripe age of too young i decided to buy half million dollar house that has not been updated fron 1975. I was self employed for 6 years at the time and doing ok. The verification went like this.
> "Hello does joe shmo work for you".?
> Yes he does
> "How much does he make"?
> ...


Also remember that the looseness of home lending cause the great real estate crash of 2008, tightening up the noose for home lending.

Not saying it's not possible, but also remember you are working daily with the realtor when you were financing the home, but the one verifying your income probably worked for the bank or underwriter. The chances of them know who you are or what you sound like it slim to none.

A property management team may have just a handful of office employees and the person verifying your employment could very well be the person that you applied with. They may recognize the voice and blow the deal. If you have a friend that can verify for you, that'd make things much easier.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

It's not unheard of to need to show two years of tax returns if self employed ..just for an apt., not even a mortgage


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> It's not unheard of to need to show two years of tax returns if self employed ..just for an apt., not even a mortgage


Landlords have a tendency to be a lot stricter on qualifying tenants in jurisdictions where it is a lot more difficult to evict someone for non-payment.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Apartments that are corporate owned do credit and employment checks.

500 a week is 2000 a month and by the standard lease rules, your rent/living expenses can't be more than 40% of your gross income.

The golden rule is you need to earn rent with one weeks pay, or you can't afford it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pesty said:


> Apartments that are corporate owned do credit and employment checks.
> 
> 500 a week is 2000 a month and by the standard lease rules, your rent/living expenses can't be more than 40% of your gross income.
> 
> The golden rule is you need to earn rent with one weeks pay, or you can't afford it.


And you aren't going to find anything close to $500 a week in Atlanta, I promise you that. Maybe OTP in a crappy neighborhood, but even the average neighborhoods start at around $800-1000 a month for a one bedroom.

As others have stated, if you are moving with Uber being your own planned source of income, I would advise against it. Maybe you can find a roommate on Craigslist so you can avoid lease agreements and credit checks, you might manage to find someone to split a $1300 2 bedroom with you.


----------



## someLandLordDude (Mar 14, 2018)

Staying in a room or a motel is usually the easiest way to make it work.

Noadays bank statements are usually asked for. I own a building in Oakland so I sort of know as I get lots of applications from people using gigs as their income source. So that narrative about employment wouldn't work that way as it would show LYFT on the bank statement as it's direct deposit. Then I would ask for tax returns and usually it falls apart there because there is no self employment filing for most people. 

I not YET seen a person with a self employment story have enough in their bank account to cover expenses if they catch the flu, cold, or get strep throat from bad weed.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I used to be a landlord. I had just one qualification. If my prospective tenant had the first month, last month and a monts security deposit, they were in

If you can’t find someone like me check out the rooms for rent ads on Craig’s list


----------



## someLandLordDude (Mar 14, 2018)

Oldfart must have been in a non rent controlled area. 

In rent controlled market like Oakland Ca. Vetting is more significant. It would be required to find owner / managers that are willing to take on the risk because they think your a good person. 

Eviction even for non payment is a challenge in the Bay Area. Making taking Self employed people on more of a challenge.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I used to be a landlord. I had just one qualification. If my prospective tenant had the first month, last month and a monts security deposit, they were in
> 
> If you can't find someone like me check out the rooms for rent ads on Craig's list


Its probably a lot easier to evict someone in Lee County than it is in Chicago where the OP is at.

Your qualifications may have been suitable for your own jurisdiction, and provided you with enough protection there, but would be extraordinarily risky in other places


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Its probably a lot easier to evict someone in Lee County than it is in Chicago where the OP is at.
> 
> Your qualifications may have been suitable for your own jurisdiction, and provided you with enough protection there, but would be extraordinarily risky in other places


Actually it was in BaltimoreMy point is that there are hungry property owners all over that need tenants to pay their mortgage. Find one of these. I'd stay away from property managers and leasing agents. They tend to be inflexible with their rules. An individual property owner can do what he wants

I understand that it won't be easy in an area that makes it difficult to evict non paying tenants.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

These days, landlords want to see at least 2 pay stubs and when I show them my Uber statements they do not accept them because they would still prefer a more steady job. They say Uber income is unstable and not secure. And they're right.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Eesoso said:


> These days, landlords want to see at least 2 pay stubs and when I show them my Uber statements they do not accept them because they would still prefer a more steady job. They say Uber income is unstable and not secure. And they're right.


No job is "secure" anymore.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The big apartment complexes and corporate owned properties have their standards that are tough for an Uber driver to meet

Try to find an owner managed property. I used to manage my own property and was willing to overlook things that the management companies wouldnt. Especially when a guy had cash in hand


----------

